# 2 questions re: timid shelter dog



## Krista (Mar 6, 2011)

Our 10 month old rescue is absolutely wonderful with people - friendly, submissive, and happy. She seems to be terrified of new dogs. We've only had her for two days, so I don't know if this is residual from her time in the shelter or if she was attacked at some point, but she hides behind her handler (me or my husband), tries to get away, and won't even approach the other dog. How can we encourage her to at least give new dogs a sniff? She did have a friend in the shelter that she shared a kennel with and played with, so I know she CAN make friends, but she's resistant.

The other issue is the crate. So far we haven't had to use it, but at the shelter we were told she was returned by her previous adopters because she cried in the crate and chewed some things (she was only 6-7 months old, then, so prime chewing age) and they lived in an apartment. She hasn't shown any tendency to chew anything but her toys in the 2 days we've had her, but I am fairly confident she is going to display separation anxiety if we try to leave her alone. We bought a crate the first day and just setting it up in the living room upset her so much that I haven't made a move to put her in it - just left it there so she can get used to its presence. She sleeps in a bed on our bedroom floor and has been perfect both nights, all night. She isn't at all motivated by food - the food in her bowl goes untouched for hours on end, and 12 hours later she still hasn't finished it all, and the same with treats; she'll bring them to her bed and leave them there for hours until she feels like eating them. so, feeding her in her crate is not going to be an option for getting her used to it.

There is generally someone home all day because my husband and I work different shifts. However, we want to go out for a couple of hours this week and I don't know whether I should leave her with the run of the house and risk her destroying things (purely speculation because she might be fine) or put her in the crate and definitely upset her/possibly set back crate training considerably.

All thoughts appreciated! I'm also a little concerned leaving her alone in the house because although she hasn't used the bathroom inside yet, she doesn't ask to go out to do it and has incredible bladder control - I took her out 3 times this morning and she didn't go at all; that makes it 12 hours since she'd gone. Before that, she'd held it since yesterday morning, about 17 hours earlier! If I could take her out and know she'd go before I left the house, I'd feel a lot more comfortable about leaving her.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Look up "Crate games". It'll tech her to like being crated.

Do you have a friend with a well socialized, calm dog that you could walk with, then go back to your house, and let them loose together inside? Walking together will help them get comfortable with each other. Stopping and meeting a dog head on can sometimes stress a dog out, as, meeting head on/being looked in the eye, can be perceived as aggressive/rude.

Maybe consider enrolling in a basic training (positive reinforcement) class in a month or so, to give her time to adjust.

Baby/toddler gates work well for containing dogs, without making them feel trapped. Maybe block off a kitchen/laundry rm and leave a light and radio/tv on, if you go out. Walk her before going, to tire her out.


----------

